
Good looking Ubuntu i3 desktop for less than 256MB of RAM - notsgnik
https://medium.com/@labruillere/minimal-i3-ubuntu-18-04-ba1bb31436ff
======
awat
Looks nice, bookmarked.

As a side note focus stealing in OSs has to be one of my biggest pet peeves.

